

Chicago's MCA transformed into a 60 foot, living comic book - spanktheuser
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BdVsqwvgso&feature=related

======
spanktheuser
Saw the production in late August. The show was an amazing homage to 50's and
60's "They Came From Outer Space"-style scifi. There are a few scenes from the
show available here:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_AMczwJA2g&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_AMczwJA2g&feature=related)

Amazing that they were able to do this with overhead projectors.

